# [GRUB] me donne du fil à retordre... (résolu)

## Adrien

Bonjour les amis!   :Very Happy: 

Voilà, mon système principal a 4 disques, 2 SATA en softraid mélange de 0 et 1, plus deux disques IDE.

Seulement, je n'arrive pas à booter mon windaube qui, je le précise, n'est pas sur le premier disque. Ca fait un bail que ce système est installé mais ce n'est que maintenant que je me penche sérieusement sur le problème....  :Rolling Eyes:   (vu quede toute façon, je l'utilise pas trop le windaube)

Donc, ma gentoo est installée sur le disques en RAID (/dev/sda et /dev/sdb) et le windows sur le premier disque IDE (/dev/hda) selon le schéma suivant:

```
# cat /etc/fstab 

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>                  <dump/pass             >

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/md1                /boot           reiserfs        noauto,notail           1 1

/dev/sda2               none            swap            sw                      0 0

/dev/sdb2               none            swap            sw                      0 0

/dev/md3                /               xfs             noatime                 0 1

/dev/md5                /tmp            xfs             noatime                 0 2

/dev/md6                /home           xfs             noatime,users,exec      0 2

/dev/md7                /root           xfs             noatime                 0 2

/dev/md8                /home/atreyu    xfs             noatime,users,exec      0 2

# Windows

/dev/hda1               /mnt/winsys     vfat            noatime,users,exec      0 2

/dev/hda5               /mnt/winhome    vfat            noatime,users,exec      0 2

/dev/hda6               /mnt/winshare   vfat            noatime,users,exec      0 2
```

et puis, juste histoire de dire que tout va bien à part ça:

```
sapin ~ # cat /proc/mdstat 

Personalities : [raid0] [raid1] 

md1 : active raid1 sdb1[1] sda1[0]

      104320 blocks [2/2] [UU]

      

md3 : active raid0 sdb3[1] sda3[0]

      21494784 blocks 32k chunks

      

md5 : active raid0 sdb5[1] sda5[0]

      305024 blocks 32k chunks

      

md6 : active raid1 sdb6[1] sda6[0]

      5381632 blocks [2/2] [UU]

      

md7 : active raid1 sdb7[1] sda7[0]

      3911680 blocks [2/2] [UU]

      

md8 : active raid1 sdb8[1] sda8[0]

      59472512 blocks [2/2] [UU]

      

unused devices: <none>
```

GRUB a été installé en ligne de commande, sans le script, en suivant le mode d'emploi, avec ce fichier de config qui d'ailleurs utilise le mapper:

```
sapin ~ # cat /boot/grub/grub.conf

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.17-r4

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/vmlinuz-2.6.17-gentoo-r4 ro root=/dev/md3

video=vesafb:ywrap,pmipal,mtrr,1280x1024-32@85 quiet

#initrd (hd0,0)/fbsplash-emergence

title=WindowsXP-SP2

map (hd0) (hd2)

map (hd2) (hd0)

rootnoverify (hd2,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1
```

Voili, voilou, et quand je veux booter sur le Windows, ça marche pô!   :Sad: 

J'ai le message suivant:

```
Booting "WindowsXP-SP2"

This is not a bootable disk.

Please insert a boot floppy and presse any key to try again.
```

Ma version de Grub, c'est 0.96-r2

Quelqu'un a une idée brillante?   :Smile: Last edited by Adrien on Sun Aug 06, 2006 8:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mirtouf

la partition sur laquelle est installée windows est-elle marqué comme amorçable (* dans fdisk) ?

----------

## Untux

J'ai aussi un système mixte SATA/IDE avec WinXP sur le premier disque IDE et diverses distrib GNU/Linux sur les autres (Sata et IDE). Impossible de booter Win si le disque SATA est actif. Je dois désactiver le disque SATA dans le bios pour booter Windows. Je crois que cette impossibilité est due à Windows qui ne peut s'exécuter que sur le disque « c: » alors que mon bios attribue la première position au premier disque SATA si il est actif.

Formulation peu rigoureuse, mais c'est un truc dans le genre...

----------

## mirtouf

oui j'avais essayer ce genre de cohabitation, ça marche avec 2k mais pas xp qui se gaufre s'il détecte un disque dur et une partition avant sa propre partition système.

----------

## Adrien

 *mirtouf wrote:*   

> la partition sur laquelle est installée windows est-elle marqué comme amorçable (* dans fdisk) ?

 

bonne idée!   :Smile:   Oui elle était marquée amorçable, et j'ai retiré l'option pour voir (sachant que windaube n'aime pas trop cette option) mais ça ne marche toujours pas....   :Sad: 

@ tutux & mirtouf: Merci de votre aide, apparemment, je vais devoir me resigner, ou installer un 2K   :Confused: 

----------

## tomj44

windows pour etre demarrer a besoin d etre sur le premier disque, c'est pour cela qu'il faut utiliser le mapping avec grub afin de mettre ton disque ide virtuellement en premier, j'ai a peut pres la meme conf que toi , gentoo sur un wd raptor 36Go et windaube sur un 40go ide, grub installer sur le sata 

http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/map.html

----------

## Adrien

 *tomj44 wrote:*   

> windows pour etre demarrer a besoin d etre sur le premier disque, c'est pour cela qu'il faut utiliser le mapping avec grub afin de mettre ton disque ide virtuellement en premier, j'ai a peut pres la meme conf que toi , gentoo sur un wd raptor 36Go et windaube sur un 40go ide, grub installer sur le sata 
> 
> http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/map.html

 

Merci, mais c'est justement ce que j'ai mis dans mon grub.conf et ça ne marche pas, regarde mon premier post.   :Smile: 

----------

## ghoti

 *Adrien wrote:*   

>  *mirtouf wrote:*   la partition sur laquelle est installée windows est-elle marqué comme amorçable (* dans fdisk) ? 
> 
> bonne idée!    Oui elle était marquée amorçable, et j'ai retiré l'option pour voir (sachant que windaube n'aime pas trop cette option) mais ça ne marche toujours pas....   

 

Le flag "bootable" est propre à w$. A ma connaissance, il n'y a pas d'autre OS qui l'utilise. Il doit donc être positionné si tu veux démarrer w$.

Bon, disons qu'il le soit; est-ce que le secteur de boot du disque (hd2) contient bien un bootloader wxp ?

[EDIT]

D'autre part, question stupide, es-tu certain de la notation grub des disques ? Autrement dit, (hd2) correspond-t-il réellement à /dev/hda ?

En général (mais ce n'est pas absolu), les disque scsi (y compris SATA) sont présentés par le BIOS après les disques IDE.

Dans ce cas, /dev/hda correspondrait en fait à (hd0) et (hd2) correspondrait à /dev/sdb. Le mapping serait alors inutile.Last edited by ghoti on Fri Aug 04, 2006 12:54 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Adrien

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Le flag "bootable" est propre à w$. A ma connaissance, il n'y a pas d'autre OS qui l'utilise. Il doit donc être positionné si tu veux démarrer w$.

 

Peut-être, de mon côté, j'ai toujours eu des problèmes sur mes dual-boot quand il était activé, enfin, je peux le réactiver pour voir...

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Bon, disons qu'il le soit; est-ce que le secteur de boot du disque (hd2) contient bien un bootloader wxp ?

 

Comment le savoir? Si tu parles du fichier boot.ini, il est bien présent et semble correct, mais sinon, je sais pas trop où chercher le bootloader, tu as une idée?   :Smile: 

----------

## ghoti

 *Adrien wrote:*   

>  *ghoti wrote:*   Si tu parles du fichier boot.ini, il est bien présent et semble correct, mais sinon, je sais pas trop où chercher le bootloader, tu as une idée?   

 

Comme tu le précises bien, boot.ini est un fichier et en tant que tel, il n'est accessible qu'apès le démarrage du bootloader w$ (c'est un peu l'équivalent du grub.conf)

Le plus simple serait de mettre temporairement ton disque /dev/hda comme disque de démarrage dans le BIOS (sur certaines cartes, taper <F8> pendant le POST) : s'il contient bien un bootloader wxp, c'est normalement ce dernier qui bootera (sauf si tu as tripoté le boot.ini  :Wink:  ). ...et il faudra alors chercher la vérité ailleurs ...

Dans le cas contraire, il me semble que la commande fdisk de windoze devrait pouvoir le restaurer (fdisk /mbr)

----------

## Adrien

[quote="ghoti"] *Adrien wrote:*   

> Le plus simple serait de mettre temporairement ton disque /dev/hda comme disque de démarrage dans le BIOS (sur certaines cartes, taper <F8> pendant le POST) : s'il contient bien un bootloader wxp, c'est normalement ce dernier qui bootera (sauf si tu as tripoté le boot.ini  )

 

Bon et ben le windows ne boote plus, même en faisant la modif dans le BIOS, ça marchait avant pourtant. Je crois que je suis parti pour réinstaller et réessayer tout ça...

Merci ghoti!   :Smile: 

----------

## ghoti

 *Adrien wrote:*   

>  *ghoti wrote:*   Le plus simple serait de mettre temporairement ton disque /dev/hda comme disque de démarrage dans le BIOS (sur certaines cartes, taper <F8> pendant le POST) : s'il contient bien un bootloader wxp, c'est normalement ce dernier qui bootera (sauf si tu as tripoté le boot.ini  ) 
> 
> Bon et ben le windows ne boote plus, même en faisant la modif dans le BIOS, ça marchait avant pourtant. Je crois que je suis parti pour réinstaller et réessayer tout ça...
> 
> Merci ghoti!  

 

Noooooooon, pas besoin de réinstaller tout le système !  :Laughing: 

Il suffit juste de réimplanter le secteur boot du disque ouinouin. Mais il faut au préalable s'arranger pour que le disque w$ soit le premier exposé par le bios. C'est faisable en masquant temporairement tes disques SATA dans le bios.

Ce tour de passe-passe est important car autrement, tu risques d'effacer ton grub ! 

Il me semble avoir lu qu'il était possible de réinstaller le mbr à partir du CD d'install de wxp (en tout cas, c'est faisable sur w98 !).

Voir éventuellement sur le site de l'incontournable JCB

----------

## PabOu

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Il me semble avoir lu qu'il était possible de réinstaller le mbr à partir du CD d'install de wxp (en tout cas, c'est faisable sur w98 !).
> 
> Voir éventuellement sur le site de l'incontournable JCB

 

On boote sur le cd de windows xp, on choisit console de récupération.. et une fois qu'on arrive au terminal, la commande "fixmbr" réécrit le mbr... Il faut faire attention quand même, il me semble avoir lu que dans certains cas, il dépasse le MBR et vient écrire sur la première partition, sans faire attention à ce qu'il y trouve.

----------

## Adrien

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Noooooooon, pas besoin de réinstaller tout le système ! 

 

 :Laughing:   ça va, il était encore temps...

 *PabOu wrote:*   

> On boote sur le cd de windows xp, on choisit console de récupération.. et une fois qu'on arrive au terminal, la commande "fixmbr" réécrit le mbr... Il faut faire attention quand même, il me semble avoir lu que dans certains cas, il dépasse le MBR et vient écrire sur la première partition, sans faire attention à ce qu'il y trouve.

 

Bon ben merci pour le tuyau je viens d'essayer, windows m'a dit que le fixmbr s'était bien passé et quand je reboote, ça marche toujours pas, en plus de ça, la manip m'a flingué le grub sur mes disques SATA, j'ai du réinstaller GRUB depuis le livecd    :Confused: 

Heureusement, ça aurait pu être bien pire...  :Rolling Eyes: 

D'autres idées?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ghoti

 *Adrien wrote:*   

> [en plus de ça, la manip m'a flingué le grub sur mes disques SATA,

 

C'est bien ce que je disais : il faut que les disques SATA soient masqués le temps de l'opération !

Si tu n'arrives pas à le faire dans le bios (m'étonnerait si ta machine n'a pas plus de 5 ans d'âge), une solution serait de débrancher les câbles SATA provisoirement.

Le but est de faire croire à w$ qu'il est seul au monde et installé sur le premier disque (cela s'appelle de la flagornerie  :Wink:  ). Et une fois que tu as réussi ce tour de force (  :Confused:   :Laughing: ), tu rebranches tes SATA pour que le boot principal se fasse sur grub !

A ce moment, le mapping effectué par grub mettra les SATA en arrière plan, de manière que hda soit ton premier disque et le rootnoverify/chainloader +1 va lancer le bootloader w$ que tu viens de mettre sur hda, comme si rien d'autre n'existait que w$.

Bon, je ne sais pas si je suis clair, là   :Confused: 

----------

## Adrien

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> C'est bien ce que je disais : il faut que les disques SATA soient masqués le temps de l'opération !

 

oups, en effet, j'avais omis cette précision!   :Embarassed:   :Laughing: 

Merci pour cette explication, c'est très clair, pas de problème donc je viens de rebooter sur la console de restauration, j'ai fait le fixmbr, qui a fonctionné et je peux de nouveau booter sur mon windows, de ce côté, tout va bien. Par contre si je repasse par grub, j'ai toujours le même message d'erreur, et il refuse de charger le windoze   :Confused: 

On dirait que je vais être à chaque fois obligé de modifier la boot priority dans mon BIOS si je veux l'utiliser...   :Sad: 

----------

## ghoti

 *Adrien wrote:*   

> Par contre si je repasse par grub, j'ai toujours le même message d'erreur, et il refuse de charger le windoze  

 

Je me pose brusquement une question à la lecture de ceci :

 *Adrien wrote:*   

> # cat /etc/fstab 
> 
> /dev/md1                /boot           reiserfs        noauto,notail           1 1

 

Faut-il en déduire que tu possèdes une carte RAID ? En effet, si je ne m'abuse, avec du RAID purement logiciel, les matrices ne sont pas reconnues lors du boot mais uniquement après chargement du kernel. En conséquence, en RAID logiciel, le /boot ne peut pas figurer sur la matrice RAID.

Ma méconnaissance des cartes RAID ne me permet que des suppositions, mais en imaginant que tu utilises une telle carte, le BIOS considère-t-il aussi bien les disques physiques que la matrice "md" comme des périphériques séparés ?

Si c'est le cas, est-il déraisonnable de penser que le BIOS expose cinq disques et non quatre ?

Dans ce cas, serait-il possible que ton hda corresponde à (hd3) et non (hd2) ?

Désolé si je nage en plein délire !  :Wink: 

----------

## ghoti

Autre question : comment sont branchés tes disques IDE (primaire, secondaire, maître, esclave ...) ?

Se pourrait-il qu'en réalité, w$ ne soit pas sur le disque que tu crois ?

Par exemple si tu as installé w$ sur le disque maître de l'interface secondaire, il correspond théoriquement à hdc (donc (hd3) en tenant compte des 2 SATA). Par contre, si tu déclares ce disque comme étant celui de démarrage, le BIOS effectue lui aussi une sorte de mapping, de sorte que hdc soit exposé en premier lieu (et deviendrait alors hda) ...

----------

## Adrien

 *Adrien wrote:*   

> Ca coûte rien d'essayer en mettant hd0 puis, hd3 dans le grub.conf, vais voir.  

 

Et ça marche toujours pas   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## ghoti

 *Adrien wrote:*   

> # cat /etc/fstab 
> 
> /dev/md1                /boot           reiserfs        noauto,notail           1 1

 

Dans le post que tu viens lâchement ( :Laughing: ) d'effacer, tu confirmais que tu étais bien en pur SOFTraid.

Mais alors, comment expliques-tu cette ligne dans ton fstab ?

(C'est juste par curiosité : je doute que cela ait un rapport avec ton problème)

----------

## Adrien

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *Adrien wrote:*   # cat /etc/fstab 
> 
> /dev/md1                /boot           reiserfs        noauto,notail           1 1 
> 
> Dans le post que tu viens lâchement () d'effacer, tu confirmais que tu étais bien en pur SOFTraid.
> ...

 

Putain, tu vas peut-être pas me croire, mais je n'ai jamais eu l'intention de l'effacer, j'ai du faire une fausse manip, d'ailleurs, j'ai dit tellement de conneries sur ce forum, que ça me fait plus peur tu sais!   :Laughing: 

Oui, je confirme, je suis en pur softRAID, mais qu'est-ce qui te gênes avec cette ligne? Ma question paraît peut-être naïve, mais j'ai jamais touché de ma vie à du RAID hardware, j'y connais rien.

----------

## ghoti

 *Adrien wrote:*   

> Oui, je confirme, je suis en pur softRAID, mais qu'est-ce qui te gênes avec cette ligne? Ma question paraît peut-être naïve, mais j'ai jamais touché de ma vie à du RAID hardware, j'y connais rien.

 

Ben comme je l'ai dit plus haut, en softraid, la matrice md n'est accessible que par un driver du kernel. 

A ma connaissance, on ne peut donc pas y accéder tant que le kernel n'est pas chargé.

Par conséquent, grub n'a pas accès à la matrice md ni au /boot qui figure dessus.

Alors de 4 choses l'une :

- ou bien cette ligne de ton fstab est erronée car ton /boot réel se trouve ailleurs. Si tu recompile le kernel, il sera placé sur ce /boot erroné et sera donc inaccessible par grub.

- ou bien tu as du "hardRAID", ce que nous avons exclu

- ou bien, tu as du softRAID mais les matrices sont préparées par un utilitaire du BIOS (je suis sur un chipset ICH5 et j'ai vu que c'était possible). Dans ce cas, il se pourrait (mais je suis loin d'en être sûr) que les matrices soient tout de même accessibles lors du boot, auquel cas, il faudrait en tenir compte pour la numérotation des disques.

- ou bien je n'ai rien compris  :Wink: 

----------

## UB|K

Bah, je vois pas où est le probléme: le /boot est en raid1 (i.e. mirror) donc les partitions concernées (sda1 sdb1) sont identiques et accessibles indépendement l'une de l'autre, donc pour l'ami grub ça change rien: il va chercher le kernel dans celle qui est renseignée dans le grub.conf en se foutant royalement de savoir si il y a du raid là dessous... par contre lors de la recompiltion du kernel, le 'mount /boot' va monter les deux partoches en raid1 et donc les mettre à jour toutes les deux avec le nouveau noyau. (ou bien je n'ai rien compris  :Wink:  et re   :Wink:  )

Pour en revenir au sujet, j'ai quasiment la même config à la différence que pour mon grub hd0 -> hda (l'ide quoi) et hd1,2,3,4 -> ma collec' de SATA donc je plussoie ceux qui ont dit qu'il y avait un souci de ce côté là (bios, mauvaise nappe, mauvais jumper master/slave que sais-je...). 

Pour que ça marche, je fais en sorte que le BIOS commence par booter sur le disque IDE dont le MBR mangé du grub et c'est tout...

T'as essayé de booter avec les commande de grub??

----------

## ghoti

 *UB|K wrote:*   

> Bah, je vois pas où est le probléme: le /boot est en raid1 (i.e. mirror) donc les partitions concernées (sda1 sdb1) sont identiques et accessibles indépendement l'une de l'autre

 

Arf, oui évidemment, vu comme ça ! 

Me suis laissé abuser par le fait que je suis personnellement en raid0   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Adrien

 *UB|K wrote:*   

> Pour en revenir au sujet, j'ai quasiment la même config à la différence que pour mon grub hd0 -> hda (l'ide quoi) et hd1,2,3,4 -> ma collec' de SATA donc je plussoie ceux qui ont dit qu'il y avait un souci de ce côté là (bios, mauvaise nappe, mauvais jumper master/slave que sais-je...). 
> 
> Pour que ça marche, je fais en sorte que le BIOS commence par booter sur le disque IDE dont le MBR mangé du grub et c'est tout...

 

Alors l'astuce serait d'installer grub sur mon premier disque IDE? Mais est-ce possible, étant donné le système de fichiers (vfat), et est-ce que ça ne va pas me flinguer mon bootloader windows?

 *UB|K wrote:*   

> T'as essayé de booter avec les commande de grub??

 

J'y ai pensé mais pas essayé, ça serait une bonne idée. Par contre, je sais pas trop comment m'y prendre, faut que je tape les commandes listées dans mon grub.conf ou quoi? Tu peux m'aiguiller un peu?

----------

## UB|K

 *Adrien wrote:*   

> Alors l'astuce serait d'installer grub sur mon premier disque IDE? Mais est-ce possible, étant donné le système de fichiers (vfat), et est-ce que ça ne va pas me flinguer mon bootloader windows?

 

nan, pas de soucis: grub va remplacer tout ça et fera le nécessaire pour booter windows.

 *Adrien wrote:*   

> J'y ai pensé mais pas essayé, ça serait une bonne idée. Par contre, je sais pas trop comment m'y prendre, faut que je tape les commandes listées dans mon grub.conf ou quoi? Tu peux m'aiguiller un peu?

 

bah, tu sélectionnes l'option "commande" (facile) de grub et puis, effectivement, tu tapes tes commande comme dans ton grub.conf:

```
rootnoverify (hd
```

puis avec te sert de l'auto-complétion (TAB) pour savoir quel est le bon disque (normalement, ça va afficher toutes les partoches dispos et leur types donc tu saura clairement laquelle est en VFAT pour grub)

après, le reste des commandes:

```
makeactive

chainloader +1
```

et peut être un "boot" à la fin, je sais plus trop...

----------

## Adrien

 *UB|K wrote:*   

>  *Adrien wrote:*   Alors l'astuce serait d'installer grub sur mon premier disque IDE? Mais est-ce possible, étant donné le système de fichiers (vfat), et est-ce que ça ne va pas me flinguer mon bootloader windows? 
> 
> nan, pas de soucis: grub va remplacer tout ça et fera le nécessaire pour booter windows.

 

Sauf qu'il y a certains fichiers à copier sur hda1 (ma partition windows) non? genre les stage1 etc... ?

----------

## Adrien

Voilà, nous y sommes!   :Very Happy:   >> Résolu!

J'explique vite fait pour ceux que ça intéresse, méthode à prendre ou à laisser bien évidemment:

Suivons le conseil d'UB|K et installons grub sur la partition windows, premier disque IDE - hda1

Chez moi j'ai le point de montage suivant:

```
/dev/hda1               /mnt/winsys     vfat            noatime,users,exec      0 2
```

Donc on copie les fichiers de grub sur la partition windows pour pouvoir ensuite l'installer (GRUB, pas la partition Windows) sur le MBR:

```
# mount /boot

# mkdir /mnt/winsys/boot

# cp -R /boot/grub /mnt/winsys/boot/
```

Je crois (je me trompe peut-être mais j'ai la flemme de vérifier) qu'il n'est pas possible de créer un symlink valide sur une partition vfat depuis linux, donc ne pouvant symlinker menu.lst à grub.conf, on édite directement menu.lst:

```
sapin grub # cat /mnt/winsys/boot/grub/menu.lst 

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd2,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.17-r4

root (hd2,0)

kernel (hd2,0)/vmlinuz-2.6.17-gentoo-r4 ro root=/dev/md3 video=vesafb:ywrap,pmipal,mtrr,1280x1024-32@85 quiet

title=WindowsXP-SP2

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1
```

Ci-dessus hd0, devient hd2, et vice-versa puisque le BIOS a été règlé afin de booter sur le premier disque IDE.

Néanmoins, vous remarquerez que le fichier /boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz est tout de même chargé depuis la partition linux. 

Ceci parce que bien que le fichier soit également présent sur la partition windows, grub semble refuser de le charger (pour des raisons que j'ignore) depuis cet emplacement. On se retrouve donc obligé de sélectionner son OS "dans le noir", alors, ça boote bien, mais c'est pas très pratique...  :Confused: 

Enfin, on installe GRUB sur le MBR du disque hda, selon la méthode habituelle:

```
# grub

grub> root (hd0,0)

 Filesystem type is fat, partition type 0xc

grub> setup (hd0)

 Checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists... yes

 Checking if "/boot/grub/stage2" exists... yes

 Checking if "/boot/grub/fat_stage1_5" exists... yes

 Running "embed /boot/grub/fat_stage1_5 (hd0)"...  16 sectors are embedded.

succeeded

 Running "install /boot/grub/stage1 (hd0) (hd0)1+16 p (hd0,0)/boot/grub/stage2 /boot/grub

/menu.lst"... succeeded

Done.

grub> quit
```

Et là, ça marche.

ghoti, UB|K et tous les autres, un grand MERCI pour votre aide précieuse!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## dapsaille

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *Adrien wrote:*    *mirtouf wrote:*   la partition sur laquelle est installée windows est-elle marqué comme amorçable (* dans fdisk) ? 
> 
> bonne idée!    Oui elle était marquée amorçable, et j'ai retiré l'option pour voir (sachant que windaube n'aime pas trop cette option) mais ça ne marche toujours pas....    
> 
> Le flag "bootable" est propre à w$. A ma connaissance, il n'y a pas d'autre OS qui l'utilise. Il doit donc être positionné si tu veux démarrer w$.
> ...

 

Plom plom plom plom Mac OSX86 aime bien le flag bootable :p

 ok ok elle est limite celle la mais bon pour une fois que je peux te ramasser sur un truc :p

----------

## ghoti

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> Plom plom plom plom Mac OSX86 aime bien le flag bootable :p
> 
>  ok ok elle est limite celle la mais bon pour une fois que je peux te ramasser sur un truc :p

 

 :Laughing: 

----------

